# Detailed anchorage (not mooring) map-BVI



## hallucination (Jan 11, 2013)

It seems to be getting harder and moor(poor attempt at a pun) expensive to grab a ball in the BVI. There are talks on another forum that has mentioned as high as 70 bucks.
Is there a pretty darn accurate map of the BVIs that have anchorages detailed?

I'm looking for something better than an "M" on the map. for instance the northeast side of white bay JVD is all hard flat coral, as you slide back it goes sandy. But then comes the issue of the new balls they planted, plus all the private charter balls.

thanks in advance,

rbt


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

It is certainly tricky. We tried using one of Don Street's recommendations from the Imray/Iolaire charts (forget the island) to get away from the crowds and the bottom was all small boulders. Perhaps a Yachtsman's anchor might have worked but we don't have one. I the BVI is a victim of its own success.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know of a map which shows which anchorages still have anchor space available in the BVI. Quite a bit depends upon draft, a shallow-draft sailboat can still anchor in Trellis Bay while a deeper keeled one cannot. If the winds are steady you can still anchor close in shore at the Bight close to the concrete dock, but if there is a chance of being backwinded then that position is a very bad one. With enough chain I anchor in the middle of the bight, but the water is 50-60 deep there.
One can anchor outside of the mooring ball fields in the North Sound - in good sand at 20 feet in Leverick, off the Sandbox on Prickly Pear in 10-20 feet, off Prickly Pear towards Saba Rock in 10-20 feet all the way along the shore, outside of the mooring field at Saba/BEYC in 40-50 feet.

At Anegada one can anchor off the pier in 7-10 feet in good sand. 

Jost has pretty negligible holding at Great Harbour close in, better further out in 30 feet.

Soper's hole is full and I haven't found a place to set anchor there, even further out it is usually quite crowded where I believe there is holding at 20-30 feet.


----------



## gts1544 (Apr 26, 2008)

hallucination,
I have been sailing the BVI's annually for the last 15 years for a month at a time and have yet to pay over $30 (Bitter End) for a mooring with the vast majority coming in at $25 (some include a free bag of ice and a water fill - Saba Rock). I will grant you that many of the decent anchoring spots are being filled by moorings, but I am afraid that is a sign of their success as a cruising ground for the charter fleets. gts1544


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

killarney_sailor said:


> .....I the BVI is a victim of its own success.


Absolutely. Note that BVI has only been a mainstream destination for about 30 - 40 years. The explosion of charter boats over maybe the last 20-30ish.

No doubt it will only get more crowded. It's still pretty laid back, but getting more popular every day.


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

There is another side to mooring balls: in a dense boat population area like the BVI moorings help to prevent further degradation of the bottom (help protect coral). Taking a mooring when one is available is an environmentally responsible thing to do. That said, I have found places to anchor in the BVI, sometimes with the whole anchorage to myself. Such places can be a bit rolly though...


----------



## hallucination (Jan 11, 2013)

Here is the article referenced:
bvinews.com/bvi/sea-bed-licences-moorings-fees-to-be-increased-in-april/

30 bucks is pretty much the norm now, leverick/SABA is still BY FAR the most generous with the ICE/water being free...for now. Although it does have some good holding in quite a few places.

I'm really surprised that most of the places I used to anchor, now have balls. I suspect that the people that do know of good places are unlikely to share the secrets...grin....


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

There are plenty of places to anchor in BVI. More than plenty. However, they're not at the popular beaches or restaurants or towns and many could be more exposed. If you want to be alone, no issue.


----------



## hallucination (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, that is precisely what I'm looking for! 
Sometimes you just want to be alone. Sailweek, the PR Navy or the floatilla blasting DISCO is sometimes/(all the times) too much for me.

I have never had a chart plotter before. Does Don Street's IMRAY charts manage to help with this? if there is a book/chart I'm all into buying it.

TIA, Robert


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Solitude is good. I've been alone down there many times. However, the popular anchorages are pretty quiet and tame, with a very rare exception. I mean, don't grab a ball next to Willy Ts.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

There is anchorage information on the ActiveCaptain site: (https://activecaptain.com/X.php). You have to register if you want to read the details on what appears to be a Google Earth background.

For example, you will find descriptions for several anchorages at Norman Island that are outside the Bight.

BTW, the moorings at nearby St. John are only $15 ($7.50 if you are a senior) , but you'll have to check in at Customs/Immigration in Cruz Bay if you are coming over from the BVI. You want quiet? Try the Lameshur Bays. Note that anchoring is not allowed for a lot of St. John, thus requiring the use of moorings. The Park Service publishes an informational brochure that maps things out.

If you want to get further away from the BVI crowds, keep moving west the the Spanish Virgins, where the mooring balls are free and there aren't any scenes like Foxy's or Bomba's and you are pretty much on your own. That said, the town of Dewey on Culebra has provisions and shoreside restaurants--and even a chandlery--, but you will have to replenish water by hauling it in jugs. For what it's worth, Soper's Hole is approximately equidistant from Anegada and Culebrita.


----------



## hallucination (Jan 11, 2013)

PERFECT!!! THANK YOU!!!

last time we were going to go to SVI, the winds were not going to make for a very nice return. Good point on the water, but we really don't use much unless we have company.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

The Cruising Guide to the Virgin Islands by Nancy and Simon Scott is the definitive guide to the VI and used by most. Pretty much anywhere you want to sail in the Eastern Caribbean there are guides available; those by Chris Doyle being great for the Windwards and Leewards. There are even free cruising guides available for many areas at; Free Cruising Guides.
All have detailed charts, hand drawn sketches and aerial photos for most anchorages as well as written details about each.
They are worth the money.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Agree that the Scott guides are good, but I wouldn't ignore the Seaworthy Guide to the Virgin Islands, which has coverage of the SVI, but aren't as slick. I have both and recommend both for a more complete perspective.

Maybe I'm missing something, but the Free Cruising Guides are a high level overview, based on a quick look a few minutes ago. They have some useful information, but are not what I would call a "guide".


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

If you have an iPad, download the free Garmin Bluechart app, and then download the free ActiveCaptain database into it. Even of you don't purchase their marine charts, you'll have their anchorage reviews right at your fingertips for offline use. And if you have GPS available (either internal to the iPad or an external puck that transmits Bluetooth or WiFi) you can see your boat position relatice to the ActiveCaptain markers. I found that it was a handy supplement to the Scott Cruising Guide while I was down there last week.


----------

